# Scam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!&



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

i just read one of the topics from yesterday and need fellow outbackers help.it has to do with the ad about the trailer for 
5500.we were scammed by this guy and we are still after him,our local authorities have told us that if when we are on the net or ebay and find anything like this to notify them.the ad that was posted on here by a fellow canadian/outbacker is identical but the trailer model is different.i pmed the person who posted the topic but i would like to get in touch with them to see if what they have found will help us catch this individial.any help from anyone would be greatly appreacted.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Hope you get the creep.


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Lady Di said:


> Hope you get the creep.


X2


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Go Get uuuuuuummmmm.


----------

